# Spain again tops overseas retirement hotspots



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Spain is the number one retirement destination for British expats, followed by Australia, the United States, France and then Ireland, new research shows. It is not enough though, as people are planning ahead for their retirement, according to the study from Standard Life. ‘Retiring abroad is a dream for many people, but does require careful [...]

Click to read the full news article: Spain again tops overseas retirement hotspots...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

